# comb honey



## nc_beekeeper (Jul 11, 2007)

I've talked to a lot of the beekeeps in this area and I don't know anyone that does the Ross rounds. Pretty sure they could just don't think anyone has ever tried it.


----------



## LINEMAN (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't know of anyone that does it but I think it's like nc beekeeper said, they just haven't tried it. I don't see why it would not work. Most of my buyers don't like comb, but there should be a market for it I'm sure. Would be nice to know why Ross Rounds would not work here if it doesn't. Seems like some of the older generation of folks are the ones that like the comb.


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

Comb honey is labor-and-management-intensive. You have to have excellent timing to get the sections filled and keep the bees from tracking their dirty little feet all over it. I am noticing an increased demand for comb honey in my area. My Bee-O-Pac venture was a flop. I may try old-timey basswood section boxes next spring. I'm sure Ross Rounds and Hogg cassettes will work if you concentrate on the management. I'm still debating on selling my remaining new Bee-O-Pacs. I found they make excellent small hive beetles castles.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

*Ross Rounds in Western NC*

I don't know about Western NC, but I can tell you that thousands are produced in Eastern NC, primarily on Sourwood, and sell at very high prices!

I'd personally be in the market to buy 2,000 or so and would be willing to 'contract' for them. Source of honey is not as important as is nice white cappings, full sections, and delivery in late July or early August.

I know of others who would also be interested. Potential buyers from all over the country call me looking for producers. I am glad to put them in touch with one another. Beyond that, I have no involvement.

One needs a good flow, good knowledge of bees, new queens, and strong hives. Producing cut comb and Ross Rounds is about the same, except Ross Rounds require far less labor. To produce a quality product at a reasonable cost with Bee-O-Pac or Hogg requires near perfect conditions and an extraordinary amount of luck. (Only dealers and the manufacturer consistently make money.)


----------

